# For Jerusalem Blade.



## Tallen (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't get back to you sooner S, I have been very busy the last month or so. My wife and I are in the process of adopting some kids, and at times that takes priority in our life. I am sure you would understand.

For some reason the thread "What is the authentic NT text" doesn't open up for me on the new PB. I have been working through the material and posting links that you have used in that thread on my website. I have had to use the old PB for this and I guess we can't post there any more. In any event, I would like to have that thread in its entirety as it is a well done and balanced presentation from you.

I went to print this thread and there are well over 80 pages of information that you have provided and critiqued. All very useful information to me. Thank you, and I will say that I think we both come from the same side of this subject.

You had asked me a couple of questions about Ted Letis in the other thread. I don't know of any "more recent" work that he had done, although I do know that he was working on a couple of projects that are not published.

Also, he had a pen (writing style) at times that would challenge people, who often thought that meant he was "attacking" them. I found that true on a forum that I was moderating, as he often would offend some of the members with sharp remarks and challenges to what they had said. Some of the members had asked for him to be banned for his tactics and others were asking me to let him have his say. Talking to him about such tactics he would have two responses, 1) he sincerely didn't realize that he was offensive and would apologize in those cases, and 2) he felt he was pushing people to study and take a look at what they believed. The second response was what he used in his field of study and expertise when someone thought they knew it. A good example of that is with James White, who he felt was dishonest with how he presented his education achievements and his "expertise" in the field of text criticism. They had words about that. Also that was the case in the debate you mentioned, the Theonomy L debate, most often the leaders of that debate were stepping into his area of study, church history and text criticism. But I have to say that some of the principals in the theonomy debate in general had often taken a harsh tactic with him and so he responded in kind. There was no love lost in some of those debates, as each side would use ad hominem to argue in them.

Unfortunately, our human shortcomings are often revealed in our remarks to our brothers and sisters. I find that same mentality with the kids in my home, often they say things to their siblings that are much more cruel than what they would ever dream of saying to an "outsider".


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 23, 2006)

Here is a link to the thread: What is the authentic New Testament Text?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 23, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Here is a link to the thread: What is the authentic New Testament Text?



Roger. I'm able to access that thread whether I'm logged in to the old board or not.


----------



## Tallen (Oct 23, 2006)

Does the thread work for you in the new PB?

Thanks.


----------



## Tallen (Oct 23, 2006)

Well..., it works ok with Mozilla, but it doesn't with IE 6.2. I am in my office where it doesn't work, but at home where I am using IE, it does work.

Not the first time the Microsoft has this problem. Maybe it is because of Norton Antivirus, as I am using different versions of that.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 29, 2006)

Ted,

Thanks for your remarks. The gathering of the info in "Authentic" has been useful to me as well, as it is important to be able to deal with various objections to the KJV/TR view, as well as broader issues relevant to it, such as those Letis amply provided in his books. (The only thing I haven't read of Letis now -- to my knowledge -- is his work on E.F. Hills, which Maestroh Bill will be sending me.) I will be using much of the "Authentic" material in the paper (it is becoming a book, alas!) on the subject, _To Break A Sword_. I say "alas" because shortly we will be planting the new church here and I will no doubt be busy.

You mentioned that Letis was working on "a couple of projects that are not published" when he died. Who has these, his wife? Would they possibly be available? His work/research is very valuable.

Yes, he did have a sharp tongue, and there was what has been called "a pride of scholarship," which offended some. It goes to show that whatever our attainments we need to be careful of our attitudes -- and to ask the Lord for grace in this. I am always glad to hear those who have good reports of his Christian character and faith.

May the King watch over you and the children you are adopting, to draw them to Him, and prosper you and your wife in this work of love. 

Steve


----------

